# Could My Mouse Be Blind?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I got a mouse a few weeks ago and noticed that she makes a sort of clicking/chattering sound sometimes. She is the only one who does it and lives with cage mates. I wondered if maybe the clicking was some sort of echo location she uses to help her see? Also, to test her I waved my hand rapidly right in front of her face to see if she would react and she doesn't. She doesn't seem to even register that anything is there, but my other mice react when I do this to them. She also seems to have poor depth perception and falls off of things a lot. Could she be blind or have really poor vision?


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

From what I know, clicking tends to be either a sign of illness, or distress - for instance, my mice click when they are scared or overexcited.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

It could be overexcitement then, she is quite jittery and eager to explore.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
Mostly every noise is a sign of a respiratory problem.
Please visit a vet.

It could be possible that mice are blind but I made the experience that it is not a big problem after a short time of acclimatisation in their territory.They get along very well cause their other sensory organs are much better than their eyes.
I never recognized that a blind mouse made any special noises.
Thats definitely another problem.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

What bonsai said. Clicking and other noises are always sign of respiratory problems. Mice are not able to use echo location.


----------

